# 750iL is home but...



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I got it home late on Thursday. It drove nice from Chicago. It has some issues, lol. For starters, I can't get it to lock the doors, the knobs are stuck in the UP position, unmoveable. Using the door locks, I can get the trunk to lock. It makes a clicking sound one way and a buzz the other. Any ideas? A fog light is out, bought the light bulb, will put it on tomorrow. It did appear to need a quart of oil which I put in a 40 weight upon arriving in GR.

The built-in Key FOB. Doesn't work. I took the key apart and the battery was rusted. The little light bulb broken. Only one key was available. The radio displays cOdE. I took the radio out and the decal with the SN appears to have fallen off years ago. It has a CD changer in the trunk, but the caddy is gone. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

the key fobs are ridiculously expensive, and i believe no longer available through bmw. i just went and got another regular key from the dealer. 

as for the lock mechanism, it could be worn. i have a spare unit if you are in need of one, just send me a pm.

as for the cd player, not sure if anyone has just the caddy available or not. i figure if it were me, i'd just dump the cd player and get an mp3 hd head unit, and new speakers :thumbup:

enjoy the e32!!


df


----------



## Beam Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Drivin'. Would all the locks be stuck?, because they are. All 4 of the doors have the knobs stuck in the up position. Yea, I'm thinking of getting a new radio anyway. My radio does not have the little plate riveted to the back of the heat sink, it does not have one at all. I opened the lid on the radio itself and there's a number on the cassette mechanism. I'll try the dealership Monday with it. I hate to be beat by gizmos. Thanks for the offer. If it's the worn out, I'll gladly accept your offer. I took apart the key and I don't know if it's a FOB or just a key with a light bulb in it. I can't find a chip or anything else besides the battery, a spring and a broken light bulb inside a little plastic drawer that slides out of the key.


----------

